# Had it, loved it, sold it...now what?



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

The Speed Triple has been sold on. Why? Too physically small and killed my knees and wrists. 

Have to have a rethink and get something I fit in (on)...ummm.

Bloody alloy frames.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 27, 2013)

as we get older we have to get bikes that fit _us_ rather than us fitting the bike


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2013)

3 words, Harley Road King. If you can't fit on one of those, you can't fit on anything. OK, that was more that 3 words.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2013)

You know you want to!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2013)

......or;


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Shortround6 said:


> as we get older we have to get bikes that fit _us_ rather than us fitting the bike



Very true. I didn't lose any money its just the buggerance factor that annoys.

Hey ho...


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> 3 words, Harley Road King. If you can't fit on one of those, you can't fit on anything. OK, that was more that 3 words.



Ive had a Electra Glide Superglide in a previous life.

Great fun but,too expensive for me at the moment..

The criteria is cheap, I fit it, cheap, fun, cheap, fast. cheap...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

Heck, that's what I look for in a woman too - lol


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Heck, that's what I look for in a woman too - lol



Haha..very good


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Heck, that's what I look for in a woman too - lol



Fast, fun, fit and cheap?

Have you tried one of your street corners, after dark?


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Have you tried one of your street corners, after dark?




Jan, I hate to be the bearer of news that will disappoint you....but, you cannot shag a 'street corner'...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh, I love American wit 

That is my smile this morning.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Heck, that's what I look for in a woman too - lol



Does the red light district have a rewards program?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 236942



That's what I'm talking about. Room in the back for the weekends case or two of beer. Lets see you haul two cases on the back of those other bikes.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Does the red light district have a rewards program?



Yeah they're called STD's.


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> Ive had a Electra Glide Superglide in a previous life.
> 
> Great fun but,too expensive for me at the moment..
> 
> The criteria is cheap, I fit it, cheap, fun, cheap, fast. cheap...


With a lack of so long as straight as yours roads, higher legal speeds, the need to be able to turn around in under 3 meters, to get around a corner without going below 40mph (if it has footboards), the need to brake quickly for in-attentive school kids, pedestrian 'jay walkers', cyclists who ignore road laws any myopic car drivers etc. Let alone the spare parts cost, the usual H-D option in UK is more for the... rich, famous, 'fashion is life' idiots and those that like the challenge of heavy and under-developed tech-ed machinery that makes passers by stare in marketing hype induced feelings of grandure. 

Although they do look 'nostalgic' snd are amazingly sold in a myriad of versions and subtle era styles, they do hold onto their worth better than a 'celibate' father holds onto his own flocks children.
Naturally the above rant, excludes the H-D V-Rod, which can handle and stop better than any other earlier H-D, can get around 'real' corners at speeds greater than 50mph, and has the most advanced motorcycle engine ever made in-comparison to all other previous H-D motors, which was co-designed developed by Porche.

I suppose the Rocket III is too big pricey and certainly more powerful than the Speed Triple (old 90's, the 595/509 type or the newest 675 base?), 
...mmm, possible options might include the Triumph Boniville/Thruxton/Speedmaster, a road based 'adventurer' like a BMW GS800, Honda Trans Alp, Kawasaki KL650, or others like the Kawasaki ER-5 or ER-6, or even a older GPz-500R perhaps, to ease those cramping calfs and the pocket rocket. hunchback?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

Through the years, I've owned several bikes...

Katana 1100, GPZ 1100 and such, but nothing compared to my '39 Indian messenger. Nothing.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Razor,
The HD thing is good, the social life great and the pose factor priceless.
To be honest my HD's were the mid life crisis...
But, as a bikers bike they are hopeless.
There are others I would have over a HD.
I never fancied a trail bike, I'd like another Suzuki GT550 or 750 two stroke or an early GS 750 or 1000.
Yep, I like Suzuki's


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 28, 2013)

They make good bikes, with even greater gearboxes, oh and they sold their alto/swift mini-car designs to Vauxhall; 'Aguila'. but with a GM engine. gearbox EFI (sobs). 
About 1999 I almost got myself a then new SV650, but I managed to put my foot down doing the test - everything else perfect enough, but still an instant fail. Now I am hoping to get the new A2/Direct Access test, once I've saved up.

mmm a H2 would be cool, though methings the vibes would give you not only 'white finger', but also 'white toes' too. Now a slightly tuned H2 or H1 motor in a beefier/new frame, modern suspension, rubber, and an isolastic style mounted engine.....?
The Suzi' GS's are pretty good still, hunting a reasonable one could take some time, but certainly the shafted GS750 should be largely less rung to within a shim of its needed services by the average user.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

The GS850 is too heavy with the shaft drive. I never liked the torque reaction with shaft drive.
The needle bearing GS 4 stroke is a good strong motor. I like the old GT range, they had something...oh yes ...FUN 
Have to do something about that wet waether braking though.... jeez.

On my bike test all we had to do was ride around the block and perform an emergency stop 

The biggest death rate is the old git who has a stone age full bike licence, last rode a GT550 in 1978, nothing since, gets some money together and buys a Fireblade...open it up, first corner and splat into Devon's finest stone hedge. At least with a HD you KNOW it doesn't handle 

I'm looking for a series one Speed Triple now, its a steel frame and a much bigger bike physically.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Three words, Flathead, Knucklehead and Panhead....
One my of pals, sadly no longer with us , he owned 3 Indian '47 Chiefs, beautiful ones, a '56 Ford Crown Victoria Skyliner(?), the one with the plastic sunroof and a F-100 pickup....

You know me lads, nothing new in my garage, ugly and lack of soul!


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Only FORDS then Jan 

Great bikes you mention. I would add 1340 EVO to the list of HD.

I have always admired Laverdas. drooled after the JOTA and only briefly ridden a SFC twin. There are real bikes.

Coming back to harsh reality and limited funds such exotic machines are out of reach.
Nice to dream though eh....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Love the classic Ducati 900 SS! Forgot to add that all those Indians were '47's! Stunning bikes so they were!

Then, of course, we have this beauty.....BSA Y13 '36-'38.....


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Ummmm...yes.
May I suggest the Norton International too?
Splendid machine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Of course old boy!

Then we have this beauty.....






Saw some guy, have clocked 715,000 miles, on his Vincent Black Prince!

Motorcycles don't have cool names today or do they?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

AJS and Matchless had a few nice bikes too.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2013)

How about a 52 Vincent Black Lightning. Now that's a cool bike, with a cool name. They even wrote a song about it (Richard Thompon that is, Bluegrass version by the Del McCoury Band).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Knew that I forgot a Vincent!!

Also, I have to admit, those '60's and early '70's choppers, some are cool!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Knew that I forgot a Vincent!!
> 
> Also, I have to admit, those '60's and early '70's choppers, some are cool!


 
Yes some are very nice, others are more like, what were they thinking. I'm starting to like the looks of what is called a Bobber. Google Bobber motorcycle. There are some really nice looking HD and Triumph bobbers shown. I like the simpled down look, no excessive chrome or other stuff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Always liked the 'Bobber' style, low seat, fat tyres, wide handle etc., etc...


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

Very cool ride. Hand change too?

The oil in the frame A65 takes some beating for the longer legged chap


----------



## nincomp (Jun 29, 2013)

Readie said:


> Very cool ride. Hand change too?



If you are going to get a hand shifter, you might as well go for the suicide clutch too. I imagine that there are few thrills like one you get when you put both feet down, rev the engine, wave at the pretty girls and -- find yourself screaming like a little girl as the motorcycle decides to launch itself across the intersection.
Now that's living! (Well, at least for a little while)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hmmmmm......how about a 1929 Excelsior Super X?


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

nincomp said:


> If you are going to get a hand shifter, you might as well go for the suicide clutch too. I imagine that there are few thrills like one you get when you put both feet down, rev the engine, wave at the pretty girls and -- find yourself screaming like a little girl as the motorcycle decides to launch itself across the intersection.
> Now that's living! (Well, at least for a little while)



Great when you hand goes into the rear wheel Nin 

I'll stick with this....


----------



## nincomp (Jun 29, 2013)

I admit that I have always loved parallel twins. [ I mean motorcycle motors you all - get your minds out of the gutters]
As I was saying, I like parallel twins, especially on "standard" style motorcycles. That pretty much means a variation of the Triumph Bonneville, which may seem a bit tame after a Speed-Triple.
Suzuki has some bikes that they call "standards," but they do not look right to me. Maybe they are the "standards from outer space?"

If you want a traditional-looking motorcycle from Suzuki, you are limited to the TU250-X.





In order to get your parallel twin, you need to get two of these little suckers and bolt 'em side-by-side. If you are lucky (whoops, you are not him, sorry)..If you are _fortunate_, the spacing will be right for you to have one cheek resting on each of the seats.

Do not even think about putting three of these things together. That would be plain silly.

Note: If you try to type in 250-X without the hyphen at the end of a sentence, you get a martian. I'm not kiddin', just lookee here: 25. 
Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Hang a minute... the idea of bolting on another cylinder was pioneered by BSA Triumph to make the original Rocket and Trident in he late 1960's.
In typical British fashion what appeared to be a lash up actually worked quite well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Indeed..the sun is over the yard arm old boy.
Shall we have some ghastly American whiskey or a nice smooth scotch?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

There's only one kind of whisky, unless you drink Irish whiskey! 

Cragganmore please old boy....and we'll take it from there, pour some T-, or C-Stoff for Terrence boy!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Cragganmore it is old bean. With a drop of mineral water or neat?
Not entirely sure I follow your drift with Terrance's tipple...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Straight old boy...one has to try that Spitfire as well what!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Neat it is old chap.
I have a suplt of 'sh'it and screams' finest ales for us to sample while we yarn about how amazingly attractive I am


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

You do that old chap, while I ponder over how I best should take over the world...


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Umm... I'll stick with me if its all the same old pal


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Carry on!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Its the only way old boy, the Empire attitude


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

......on which the sun never sets!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

G&T old boy?
To remember the good old days


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

May they return old boy!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

They will when we get out the EU old bean 
Until then... our sausages just are not the same....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

I think that a thread, to celebrate the greatness of the British Empire, is a must!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> I think that a thread, to celebrate the greatness of the British Empire, is a must!


Er... Should we go away and leave you two alone?


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2013)

...is there any lapsan-sun-chon around chaps, I would wish to use it, so as to condition my neu-cavalier styled chin strip? But if there's not enough Earl Grey about and black pudding in your viens, lets not get in to a UK Countries 'Compare the Sheep' or 'Whats in our Kilts' competions.

After recent allegations of counter anti-enemy 'data minings', I don't think being actually left alone is truly possible, so JUFT (...like BUFU, Join Us, Feth Them)


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

'I think that a thread, to celebrate the greatness of the British Empire, is a must!'

Old bean we know the Empire was the only way and those were under our protection knew that too.
I think the former colonists across the Atlantic are rather jealous 

Now then old chap, its rather hot today. Fancy a Pimms?


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2013)

IS it that O clock already?! But gazooks my man, we have no cucumber sandwi(t)ches or some butter crones(scones).

Talking/Writing/Composing in the is victo-edwardian style is occasionally vexing and it would appear to make us sound a little happier than we'd like nowerdays, guffaws out loudly (most certainly not to be confused with guffing out loudly, which can be more humourous, but can warmingly offend the noses of those nearby).


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

Raz, my dear chap..what the **** are you on about? hahahhaha...lets get back to that lovely war 

Its nearly 1800, time to lower the 'jack' and break out the punch.
Fancy popping over in your MG to raise a glass with Jan and I?


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 1, 2013)

Would love to ol' bean, although my midgets on the blink after a spin into the drink, my bantams rusted and I fear public transport is disrupted with the fire in Smethick,.. 
But a virtual drink, sure, oh Monday club at a 'spoonies' (Wetherpoons) near you, nice weather, nice company and nice ale... heaven


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

Indeed.... there is one ever so small point old boy...er, we don't rub shoulders with the riff raff and nancy boys in that absolutely ghastly hole wetherspoons.
You are welcome to borrow Jan's Bentley Blower and trundle over to the club for a sniffter before supper.


----------



## Torch (Jul 1, 2013)

I had a Triumph R3. Thing was a beast,was love everytime the right hand twisted the throttle,my model thou was not comfortable for long distance thou so it was sold,yeesh I need to be rich and have a huge garage so that I can store more toys.


----------



## nincomp (Jul 1, 2013)

Is the recently revived Norton company still alive? They had a nice new version of the Commando.
Would that qualify as heresy among those fond of older Nortons?


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

No Nin, no more than the modern Triumph. You'll always get the 'they were better then' brigade but, they were not.
A modern Commando? That would be a great sight and ride.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2013)

They were better before....!




Better looking that is!


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

Norton Motorcycles (UK) Ltd: Norton Commando 961 Cafe Racer

I want one


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2013)

NICE! 8)


----------



## nincomp (Jul 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> I want one



Beautiful, aren't they. The new Nortons look like REAL Motorcycles. When I was very young, I remember three types of motorcycles: Harleys, British twins, and little Hondas, all air-cooled. Many did not consider the Hondas real motorcycles. 

Does anyone else remember the "You meet the nicest people on a Honda" campaign to change the perception of motorcycle riders? I do. Or at least I think I do. Memory ain't what it used to be. 
Or was it :"Cold feet, the icy West Steeple, Jane Fonda." No, that does not seem right.

What are we talking about?
Nap time!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 4, 2013)

...now what? This!


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Does anyone else remember the "You meet the nicest people on a Honda" campaign to change the perception of motorcycle riders?



Nin. I do as well. A C50 was paraded as a 'nice person's' two wheeled steed.....
Maybe that is were BSA went wrong


----------



## nincomp (Jul 4, 2013)

I read some of the info on the new Nortons. They build their own frames and motors, so it is about a British as it can get. 
One question: Is there a special compartment to keep your fish and chips warm for the ride home?

There is a special model for the French market with a seat for a passenger. This implies that the models for the home market only have room for one. What's the matter? Do you British folks have problems making friends?


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 5, 2013)

Love the Bacon Baskets, a mighty fine idea if you got the skills... scrummy.
Mmm shredded bacon (with or without bits-of/flecks-of black pudding) mixed into batter for a yorkshire porked pudding; forgive my naming any resident 'Original Angles men' - I've heard that the Yorkshirians believe they are the 1st of English... 

I always thought it was Wessex, Middlesex, Sussex Anglia which were first main areas inhabited by the Saxons/Angles myself - Northumberland, Yorkshire Lincolnshire was amongst the earliest places they attacked, pillaged, raped made example of for the other inhabitants to be fearful of in the UK islands group. Yes, I know York, like Belfast, Rugby and many other places were settlements started by the Anglo-Saxons/the Viking insurgents...


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

nincomp said:


> There is a special model for the French market with a seat for a passenger. This implies that the models for the home market only have room for one. What's the matter? Do you British folks have problems making friends?



Nin,Any British women biker worth her salt wants to ride her own bike not ride pillion


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2013)

Man those look sweet!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2013)

"... Maybe that is were BSA went wrong..."

Or was it the oil leaks or the primary chains that needed adjustment .... or tapping aluminum bolts into steel .....? 

MM


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 5, 2013)

That too as well as always Buying Spares Again, mind due, the only Beesa I had was a Bantam D-7 (with 173cc motor) I only had it break down once when out upon it (rain, snow or hills couldn't stop it..) - the contact breaker ignition timing plates retaining screw ate its threads, and the ignitions plate would got out of position hence ignition failed once I got to Banbury one time from one of the villages around Daventry, the vibrations had completely wore the portion of the thread in the casing smooth.

Before it stopped starting, it would occasionally stop in the week prior, but as of then, I hadn't worked out that it was this little 5p screw slowly wearing smooth. 

Luckily a friends parent bypassed me in their car while travelling home, and they managed to get a neighbour of theirs with a pick up to sling it in the back to get it to my own village.. took say 30 mins once home to turn and lever/wedge the screw to get the remaining threads to engauge and be able to be taken out, mind, I was stranded in B'bury town center for 2 hours before starting to push it back prior to my friends getting help - in early mobile days.

Love the Manx and the wonderfully gorgeous lines of the A.J.S. 'Boy Racer' 7R... big single stonking power!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2013)

Either way, much rather have an old AJS, BSA, Norton, Triumph, Vincent, HD, Indian....
They may have not have been as reliable as the modern bikes of today, but I don't care, it's part of their charm and should something happen, you can fix it yourself and they've got sh*tloads of style and coolness, stuff they lack today!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 5, 2013)

Its amazing what modern synthetic oils, electronic ignitions, suspension reworking newer tyre brake technologies can do for old 'classic' bikes. Oil leaks were never much of a problem unless you over filled it, didn't let it warm up properly before giving it the berries so to speak, either that or they weren't good at home servicing.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Maybe that is were BSA went wrong..."
> 
> Or was it the oil leaks or the primary chains that needed adjustment .... or tapping aluminum bolts into steel .....?
> 
> MM



Two issues Michael... bikes made on worn milling machines ( lack of investment) and a complete and utter failure to read the market...especially want the young riders wanted. Cue the 250cc Japanese two strokes...

Bit like the rest of British industry in the 1960's... if you ignore the rest of the world you go under.

Hey ho


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> I either that or they weren't good at home servicing.



If you weren't you soon were 

Totally agree about raking the tits off a cold engine too Raz.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Another classic the A10 Super Rocket. I love BSA's


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2013)

Who doesn't love BSA's!? 






Rocket Gold Star...





Gold Star...


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

From the humble Bantam to real road burners BSA made them all.
Fabulous machines.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2013)

Not to forget them there Spitfire Scramblers!
Nice off roaders!


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

And the wonderfully named Empire Star


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll drink to that! Bombay Sapphire old boy?


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

Be rude not too old sport...

Spiffing game at Wimbledon too, our brave boy knocking Jonny Foreigner into a cocked hat


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

Er Jan... why have you posted a learner Harley?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Why? Is it too big?


----------



## nincomp (Jul 7, 2013)

Dammit! That's where my trike went! 
Give it back!


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Dammit! That's where my trike went!
> Give it back!



Only if you ask really nicely Nin


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Why? Is it too big?



For you?... I could not possibly say old boy


----------

